# Best way to join 4x4 for kitchen table



## mfran12345 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the forum and looking for advice. My wife would like me to build this table I have some basic skills so I think I can do it. My biggest concern is the directions only join everything together with pocket screws. I feel like that's not strong enough for such a heavy piece that will be used everyday. What does everyone think? My concerns are the angles pieces in the middle and the butt joins at the legs. What's a relatively simple way to join everything that will last a while. Also what type of wood would you recommend for a dining room table that won't break the bank? Kiln dried I assume what species? It will be drained. Thanks so much.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

M&T joints for the frame and glue for the top.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking at the photo there are a few things you will need to take into consideration, the tools you have may determine the way you proceed.
The top appears to have breadboard ends, are you familiar with how they are made, and can you make them?
The frame needs more than mechanical fasteners, as suggested mortise and tenon would be a good choice and they can be done by hand if necessary:
http://sawdustmaking.com/woodjoints/mortisetenon.htm
There is a lot of wood in a table, to make it worth while you don't want to go cheap so unless you have all your ducks in a row it could become a waste of time and money, on the other hand with planning you can end up with a very nice piece of furniture.


----------



## mfran12345 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I will have to look into doing the m and t by hand. Thank you for the link. What type of wood would you recommend? The finished project would be stained. Thanks


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you want a hardwood or softwood? I'd recommend using a hardwood that is actually hard. Around here oak is the cheapest option, but I don't like oak so I'd use maple.


----------

